# Latest 2020 Maps for Audi TT MK3



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

I found it on facebook, I saw that a lot of people did it but it didn't work with me ... I don't know if it's because mine is ROW



> Latest 2020 Maps for TT Audi mk3, can be download from here:
> https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfo ... download#/
> Select GOLF R > Golf R⁶ from 2015 > Discover Pro
> 
> ...


Credits: Darrell Metcalfe on Facebook group Audi TT MK3 Owners Group

To update go to Menu> Settings> left click> System Update> Select USB


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

My experience (Audi TT 2015/2016, OEM sat-nav Brazil maps 2016, retrofited to carplay/android-auto non official) :

I downloaded the ROW maps (I'm from Brazil) and extracted them as requested in 32GB USB with 7zip.
But the error appears:









my version fw:

















any tips?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Looking at that Facebook thread, I got the impression that the owners having success with this, were the ones who have had some aftermarket work done on their MMI interface (nav activation etc) by third party companies.

Perhaps this bypasses or removes the normal licence checks the system makes before allowing map updates. I can't see this working for anyone with Audi installed maps using the usual method.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

anyone can download any map, your car has a licence. unless it match you cant update.
in the UK you get maps for 3 years, after that you pay. other regions have other arrangements. You'll need to pay Audi for a licence, a 2015 anywhere wont be eligible to uploads these maps.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> anyone can download any map, your car has a licence. unless it match you cant update.
> in the UK you get maps for 3 years, after that you pay. other regions have other arrangements. You'll need to pay Audi for a licence, a 2015 anywhere wont be eligible to uploads these maps.


I think the point here is that VW continue to issue their map updates for free after 3 years, unlike Audi. What is alleged is that the free VW maps are the same as the Audi ones. Whether or not an Audi sat nav will accept a VW map however is another question.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> I think the point here is that VW continue to issue their map updates for free after 3 years, unlike Audi.


Which is why almost every Audi owners forum has people that have hacked the Audi systems and provided details on how owners can hack their cars and unofficially update their maps. What is most annoying is that the Audi maps aren't even class leading, which at the price we are paying, is a joke. It is indeed made worse by VW, the parent company, providing updates to their cars for free too!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if they are no good why bother to steal them?
and why would Audi put effort into not getting paid?

What VW offer as part of their package has no relevance to any other brand.
I'd rather pay for and drive a much better car than a VW regardless of what they give you.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'd rather pay for and drive a much better car than a VW regardless of what they give you.


But you're driving VAG car lol.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I agree BarmyBob,

Its the same car family, same files (we established this few threads/months ago). Its literally the same system, file and company.

But because you are dumb knobb who pays for Audi (expensive rich mans VW) you can also be expected to fork up 250 EUR for an update, that VW users get for free.

At this point I don't even see any better quality (sure as hell not better customer treatment) in Audi than in VW.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tt3600 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather pay for and drive a much better car than a VW regardless of what they give you.
> ...


So but a Skoda, you have a choice.
Same with the options and what's standard. Vote with your feet or apply more lube and take it like a man.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> if they are no good why bother to steal them?


A few years back it was for integration but with most new Audi's now equipped with car play and FREE mapping apps I am not sure people will continue to do so. Indeed you would need to be a little silly to pay Audi for maps that will stop being updated three years from the Build Date and not the actual registration date!

Last week my son was looking at the new A1. The salesman said the £1695 tech pack was not worth ticking due to the car having Apple car play and Android Auto, unless he wanted a second blue tooth connection. :roll:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

are you sure they consider build and not registration date? I still can't proof by myself but as far as I understood, it should be the registration date :?:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Well you obviously like "taking it like a man" judging by the number of Audis you've had. :lol: Personally I'll be voting with my feet next time.
I know you often go on about how hacking Audi software is piracy, but Audi charging £250 for something their sister brands give away for free is just highway robbery, and no better than piracy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wont be applying more lube, i have NO, less than 0 intentions of getting another one.
But regardless of that, nothing is an excuse for piracy. Just in the same way there's no excuse for theft from a shop because the item is expensive.

There are no issues changing setting within the VC, that software is not licensed. The maps however are licensed software as is CarPlay and AA. HBA enablement is not the same thing.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> are you sure they consider build and not registration date? I still can't proof by myself but as far as I understood, it should be the registration date :?:


Confirmed by Audi UK digital services last week. If your car was stored at the dealer, unregistered for several months, your updates will expire much sooner than you think! I remember spotting a Red RS at Stansted Audi 2016 when I bought my A5 in Sept, I was told the buyer cancelled the order. The car was still there when we collected my wife's TT the following May but I was told it was being transferred to another dealer as someone had ordered a Red RS with a similar specification.

It is a very similar story why my car, which is just two years old this week (Registered Date) and has no further map updates! Dealer has been ignoring me, not returned any of my calls - YET!


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Barmybob said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > are you sure they consider build and not registration date? I still can't proof by myself but as far as I understood, it should be the registration date :?:
> ...


Yep, Audi UK digital services also confirmed this last month, after I couldn't update the free maps to my 2.5 year old Q5, which I think is an absolute disgrace!! :x


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

this is bad, but good to know
how can I check my car production date?


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Hiya
I'm sure my Google map licence runs much longer than three year's under my licences. My petrol prices and parking and other are only 3 years. Can I update my maps for free as I still have till the end of September, if so how do I update maps and other software
Can't seem to find it many thanks 
Russell


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

google earth has no relation with sat-nav maps, and neither with Audi _Connect _(fuel price etc.)
Map updates are free for 3 years and the same for _Connect_, you can decide to buy the renewal for maps updates and/or _Connect_ for 1 or 2 additional years, while google earth overlay will be stopped definitively on 31/12/2020 (except for models later than 2019, that I guess it's not your case)


----------



## JamesGrant (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi All,

Like most of the unsuccessful lot, I received the same error message: No valid data found on the medium.

I managed to force the update via the hidden MMI "green screen" menu. The Golf R 2020 2021 maps have updated successfully. However, I'm now getting an error message "The navigation data are not enabled". Nav works fine for a couple of minutes then the error pops up.

Anyone know how to fix this issue??


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

It could be your FEC codes do not allow the latest maps. What year is your car?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Tebor123 said:


> It could be your FEC codes do not allow the latest maps. What year is your car?


Yep, this is what happens when you force a valid set of maps onto the car, but without having a valid licence (FEC) present to enable them.
You'll need to follow the hack in the firmware upgrade thread and update your FECs.


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

Tebor123 said:


> It could be your FEC codes do not allow the latest maps. What year is your car?


I have the Carplay / Android auto retrofit hack ... (I paid to do it)

however, as I was unable to update the maps, my maps license is probably expired, right? my car is 2016

Can you help me how to extend?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

here you are, if you are brave enough.... :roll:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1970533


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> here you are, if you are brave enough.... :roll:
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1970533


my biggest problem is to understand some things, because i don't speak english, and some things are difficult to understand lol


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

for me it would be quite scary even if mothertongue...


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

I searched the internet and the most recent update I managed to install was P68_N60S5MIBH3_ROW_NT dated 2018.

I'm looking for a link to download the P76 ROW 2019 version, but I can't find it to test it. All broken links.

I tested the latest ones (2020) and didn't install them.

I checked in redmenu my FEC licenses through the MMI panel, and all are dated 2020, I don't know what happens.


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

In your list of FEC codes there should be one or more starting with 023. For example - 0230002C is the maps code up to 2020 for the EU. 023D003C is the same but up to 2024 for ROW.

Hope that helps. If you list your FEC codes we can advise.


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

Tebor123 said:


> In your list of FEC codes there should be one or more starting with 023. For example - 0230002C is the maps code up to 2020 for the EU. 023D003C is the same but up to 2024 for ROW.
> 
> Hope that helps. If you list your FEC codes we can advise.


see









00060200 Infotaiment Control
00060300 Mirror Link
00060900 Google Automove Link
00060800 Apple Carplay
00030000 AMI (USB Enable)
00070200 SDS for Navigaon
00050000 Bluetooth
023d001e Sat Nav Maps ROW
00040100 Navigaon

all dated 2020-03-20

my fw ver.

















Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* Redir Fail!-SRI2
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 A HW: 8S0 920 790 A
Component: FBenRDW H35 0296

Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:* None
Part No SW: 8S0 035 045 M HW: 8S0 035 045
Component: MU-H-N-RW 043 1339


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

I found out, my satnav FEC is up to 2018-2019 ...

Does anyone have the link to download the P71_N60S5MIBH3_ROW.7z working?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

rafamonteiroo said:


> I found out, my satnav FEC is up to 2018-2019 ...
> 
> Does anyone have the link to download the P71_N60S5MIBH3_ROW.7z working?


I posted it for you in the other thread...


> Why not just update your FECs and download the latest version...
> Website
> Maps P88


For me the links are valid, but I didn't actually start the download.

Although I notice the first one just takes me to the car selection screen now. Select the latest eGolf model and discovery Pro nav system.

If these aren't working for you I would suggest a VPN subscription.

Edit: Oh, you want an older version?
I would say you are very unlikely to find a download, either official or otherwise, to the P71 version.
VW owners get lifetime maps. Why would anyone bother hosting an out of date copy?
If you can find a fellow South American or maybe ROTW TT owner, then maybe they have access to a copy.


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

I'll try to extend the FEC, even easier than finding this old map lol


----------

